# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  Cho thuê văn phòng chung cư cao cấp quận Hà Đông

## tuanhaiphat12

Cho thuê văn phòng chung cư cao cấp quận Hà Đông

Sàn BDS Hải Phát cho thuê văn phòng diện tích phù hợp với các công ty quy mô vừa và nhỏ. 

Tòa nhà hỗn hợp gồm trung tâm thương mại và văn phòng Thepride vị trí đẹp, view rất đẹp, trung tâm rất đông văn phòng, chung cư, đối diện Khu đô thị Dương Nội . 

Nằm trên mặt đường Tố Hữu 

+ Diện tích sàn 40m2. Giá thuê 11 triệu/tháng. 

+ Diện tích sàn 102m2 . Giá thuê là 21 triệu/tháng. 

+ Diện tích sàn 477m2. Giá thuê là 75,8 triệu/tháng 

Đặc biệt có thang máy, thang hàng riêng rất thích hợp làm văn phòng giao dịch , kho hàng thiết bị y tế, cơ sở sản xuất nhỏ . Chỗ để xe ô tô không giới hạn. 

Liên hệ: Phòng cho thuê Hải Phát 0977275717

----------

